# Tri-Max review



## topolo (Sep 22, 2004)

I had a friend use this for 4 weeks and she lost 9 pounds.........most or all of it fat!!

This stuff works pretty well.............in the past she has had no success with any supplements. I am somewhat impressed.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree, it's great stuff.  The most effective fat burner I've ever used.


----------



## thejames (Sep 22, 2004)

I still don't see how if it raises your T3 levels, it is different than using  just straight T3 and how it isn't catabolic? If your T3 levels are raised your TSH would come suppressed and therefore your thyroid would be suppressed. Someone care to enlighten me or am I off base?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Topolo, have you tried it yet?  What about UA?


----------



## topolo (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Topolo, have you tried it yet?  What about UA?



No but next week I am doing a stack of e/c/y/t2 and ua.......should be potent!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

I say


----------



## thejames (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello is this thing on test 1, test 2. Difference between tri-max and straight t3 is?


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> Hello is this thing on test 1, test 2. Difference between tri-max and straight t3 is?


We've had this discussion before - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36479


----------



## thejames (Sep 23, 2004)

Besides mikhal's  post there really wasn't much of an answer. I never really saw a very thorough answer. And from the bloodwork in your first post, it appears it is just as suppressive and raises your T3 levels very high. So it seems to believe that Triac being less suppressive and muscle-sparing is foolish.


----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> Besides mikhal's  post there really wasn't much of an answer. I never really saw a very thorough answer. And from the bloodwork in your first post, it appears it is just as suppressive and raises your T3 levels very high. So it seems to believe that Triac being less suppressive and muscle-sparing is foolish.



As we know T3 and Triac work in very similar ways.  It's really just personal preference on which one to take.  People have had great success with both drugs.  Having taken both my personal preference is Trimax.  No one is saying Trimax is technically superior to T3.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 23, 2004)

On another forum, people seem to think that buying the pharmaceutical T3 is the only way to go--something about the delivery system being of prime importance. Maybe the research stuff isn't up to par.


----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> On another forum, people seem to think that buying the pharmaceutical T3 is the only way to go--something about the delivery system being of prime importance. Maybe the research stuff isn't up to par.


Interesting.  Where did you read that?  CEM? AM?


----------



## thejames (Sep 23, 2004)

You have a link to that Pirate?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 23, 2004)

BigAndy69 says it in post 30 here: http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270193&page=2&pp=20. I don't have other references on hand, but I have heard this concern multiple times. I have read enough on the subject to know that no one knows shit about T3. Atleast, everyone knows something that conflicts with what other people know.


----------



## thejames (Sep 23, 2004)

Exactly, I assume you have seen Mallet's 7 on and 5 day off thing as well, recommends a lot of stuff for thyroid pct that does not seem to have too much science behind it. I have been running m4ohn at 24 mg a day for almost two weeks dropped calories to about 2250 - 2500 and getting ready to add in some T3, but its the research chem stuff. 

I kind of wish I had gotten triac from this thread and the other threads. Just because for some reason it seems safer, but I really have no proof of that. It all seems to be opinion and heresay.


----------



## redspy (Sep 23, 2004)

thejames - if it's okay with you PM me with the research chem manufacturer, we might be able to compare notes.


----------



## thejames (Sep 24, 2004)

*Hey Redspy*

my bad pirate


thejames


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm busted!


----------



## thejames (Sep 24, 2004)

I didn't mean to post that link, I am sorry I meant that for pm. I thought I had clicked on redspy's name. I apologize to the person whose name I gave and the board for posting what could be considered a source.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## samat631 (Sep 24, 2004)

hmmmm


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Damn, I missed it


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2004)

It wasn't a source. You can trust me.


----------

